# Cant stop eating



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey i know this seems a bit of random post, but i cant stop eating its like everything i need to eat everything in site or getting for the sake of it.Why is this?


----------



## eva b. (Feb 5, 2010)

cw_2009 said:


> Hey i know this seems a bit of random post, but i cant stop eating its like everything i need to eat everything in site or getting for the sake of it.Why is this?


I don;t know, but can surely sympathise...I feel exactly the same. My small intestine is so backed up with undigested food I look pregnant (quite a feat at my age - 64) but I am constantly ravenous, probably because I'm so depressed by my situation and the pain.I even go to the shops specially to buy treats - and it's always food I shouldn't have: cakes, desserts, chocolate.I joke about it, but actually I'm really worried and desperate about it.Unfortunately, I don't crave salads and brussels sprouts.


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Im only young.. get bored in the house, or just really like food. I need to sort myself out and not eat so much.. but it is so hard.Thank god i work otherwise i would be about 20 stone....


cw_2009 said:


> Hey i know this seems a bit of random post, but i cant stop eating its like everything i need to eat everything in site or getting for the sake of it.Why is this?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Are you actually hungry or eating out of boredom or other emotions?If you have hunger pains shortly after eating you may want to be checked for gastritis as that can cause pain that feels like hunger.If you are eating for recreation or for emotional reasons try filling those needs with other things, or try waiting 20-30 minutes to see if you really are hungry.It may also be worth doing an online nutritional analysis to see if you are missing some nutrients, sometimes you are hungry for something, but it may not be what you tend to feed yourself.


----------



## debbie38london (Oct 1, 2010)

hiya are you on any medications that makes you hungry or are pregnant, im on medications for ibs but they cause wind ,


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

id say its just boredom


Kathleen M. said:


> Are you actually hungry or eating out of boredom or other emotions?If you have hunger pains shortly after eating you may want to be checked for gastritis as that can cause pain that feels like hunger.If you are eating for recreation or for emotional reasons try filling those needs with other things, or try waiting 20-30 minutes to see if you really are hungry.It may also be worth doing an online nutritional analysis to see if you are missing some nutrients, sometimes you are hungry for something, but it may not be what you tend to feed yourself.


----------

